# New random white spots - I.e. How special is my horsie??



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

hahah those pics look like a bambi with not many spots  cute


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe that's it... He's trying to convince me that he's actually a deer and I shouldn't be riding him. :lol:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to guess it's the after math of the horrible bugs we had this year.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Not unusual on some horses, they are called Bird Spots or Birdcatcher Spots. Medically, it's called _spotted leukotrichia. _No known treatment and it doesn't bother the horse at all.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Does it just show up later in life? He's 10 now... 

Mls, that's what I thought at first, but none of those spots are in areas where he was badly bug bit (beyond mostquitos).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It can show up any time and it may stop or they may continue.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

When ideas he title I thought ill fitting saddle, but after seeing the pictures the birdcatcher spots make more sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

Does his dorsal actually have a lighter stripe down the middle or is that just the picture?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It does actually split or have a lighter stripe down the middle. I should get a better pic of it sometime.

Since I've posted this he has developed probably 10-15 more spots. Weird horse.. If he wasn't healthy (beyond the never ending abscess) I'd be worried about him..


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

I would love to see a better pic!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Jen, it's a horrible disease caused by cold and wet conditions; the only known cure is the warm, dry weather down here in Texas.

Good thing you have a friend or 2 in Texas that would certainly have room for a beautiful dun horse, huh? :wink::razz:


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to lease a chestnut mare who got these birdcatcher spots. Hers would come and go - seemed to get more in the summertime, scattered across her back and butt.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

My buckskin, Cassidy, has a white spot on each side. They are about in the same areas, but are abit larger than your horse's. I need to snag a couple pics.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oops, kind of forgot all about this!  

Jen, I think you're right. I'll be down as soon as the snow starts flying! 

Well he's spotted out even further and they're all over his body now. I think I'm the owner of the elusive "reverse Appaloosa". :lol: It'll be interesting to see if they stay or disappear when he sheds in the spring. If nothing else he'll certianly be one of the more unusually colored horses in the area. 

Allforddm, here is a slightly better pic of his dorsal where it splits. Sorry about the quality, I seem to have misplaced my camera yet again... The split is much more distinct in the summer when he isn't as fuzzy, but you can still see it.


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

That is awesome! Would it be alright for me to post the picture on another forum?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure, which one? 

Actually I don't think you can post the name/link here. You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Not unusual on some horses, they are called Bird Spots or Birdcatcher Spots. Medically, it's called _spotted leukotrichia. _No known treatment and it doesn't bother the horse at all.


 
yep,she's right. My friend has a horse with random white spots. Doesn't bother them one bit.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry if im no help but my old TWH gelding (my first horse) was a Strawberry roan 16 when i got him about 15.2hh and a bold face. and he had two dark spots one on his left side, of his stomach/side and one on his rump by his spine. i have no pictures he passed 2 years ago at my aunts sisters house.


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

Bay-lee has those all over.......The older he gets, the more he has.I will post some pictures... I have noticed that if he got a cut or scratch, the hair grows back white...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting. Soda has a couple cuts that all grew back dun color. There was one bad fly bite that came back white. I'm really interested to see how it sheds out in the spring.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my Quarter horse will get them if he gets a cut but hes a bay and they come back black. he had beautiful face markings and he rubbed hair off and it turned black!


----------

